# Image test



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

My 1st attempt to post an image....


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool...


Mrfish...I wonder how this would look as my new avatar???


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice smallie. You can use the members gallerys at the bottom of the forums for managing and sharing your photos.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks captnroger....


Great site!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice smallie, looks like mrfish has been called upon agin


----------

